# Healing Trauma



## Rolah (4 mo ago)

This audiobook has been super helpful to me. I hope it is helpful to you as well.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I've got the Healing Trauma book and CD and found it really helpful too. I try to replicate his original case that inspired his eventual model of trauma using deep relaxation. I also added to his sequence with placing one upturned hand on another and looking at my palms ( I don't know why this makes me feel connected but it does), and head holding, usually one hand on forehead and the other on back of head. I guess that touch helps me see, no feel, thoughts are insubstantial.

Plus, like the classic song, a whole lot of shaking going on!


----------

